
Death of the Relational Database 2010 - bdfh42
http://whydoeseverythingsuck.com/2010/08/death-of-relational-database-2010.html
======
gaius
Another kid who thinks the web is the entirety of computing.

 _There are several early products and technologies that implement graph
database technology, including the one my company is developing_

Those who forget history are doomed to repeat it, first as tragedy, then as
farce.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Information_Management_System>

IBM did this in 1966. Yes, _66_.

